# Ground Beef Jerky - SOS!



## KugaTog (Nov 21, 2017)

Okay, guys... I'm having a hell of a time here..

So I've tried drying at multiple times and can't seem to get the consistency right. It's either too chewy or rock hard. I've tried batches at 4,6,7,8 hours each and I've had one golden batch at the 7-hour mark but replicating it has been difficult.

*This is the dehydrator I'm using:*
https://www.cabelas.ca/product/86801/cabelas-10-tray-deluxe-dehydrator#BVRRSummaryContainer

*I'm Using lean ground beef, and this is the recipe I'm using:

1 tbsp soy sauce
1 tbsp worcestershire sauce
¼ tsp curing salt (prague powder #1)
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp ground lemon pepper
1 tsp curry powder (red)
1 tsp ginger powder
¼ tsp coriander
½ tsp garlic powder
½ tsp onion powder

Any suggestions for drying times? I've used about 6 pounds of meat and its breaking the bank haha...

*


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2017)

I do mine in my smoker & I just go by the way it looks & feels, about 4 hours at 145 degrees seems to be the sweet spot for me.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't go by time either . I do mine in the oven @ 170 on a 3 tier jerky rack . Rotate racks , go by feel and looks like Al said . Some comes off before others . Some dries longer . 
If I'm doing GB I roll it out between 2 sheets of wax paper ( uniform thickness ) then use a pizza cutter to cut strips and to length .


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 21, 2017)

I use an older model of the same dehydrator, shoot out of the jerky cannon onto the racks. Like the others have said, I don't go by time, I start checking every hour or so after 4 hours and go by feel.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 21, 2017)

I to go by feel and start removing pieces after once they get to the desired texture and put in a gallon zip top bag or other sealed container. Once all the jerky is in there I let it sit for a day and the pieces that were a little drier get some moisture from pieces that were a little less dry to where all is pretty consistent. 

I have in the past if I diverted my attention too long and overdried the bulk of it I'll put a barely damp (water or a little whiskey) paper towel in the bag for an hour or so so some of the moisture can be picked up by the jerky and ever so slightly rehydrate.


----------



## KugaTog (Nov 22, 2017)

What is the best consistency to know when it's done? Just the bend test?


----------

